# by -self



## FlyingBird

is it correct to say kendim yaptım or kendi yaptım?

he did it by himself=kendisi yaptı or kendi yaptı?


----------



## jcpjcp

kendim yaptım. 
kendi yaptım. 
kendisi yaptı. 
kendi yaptı.


----------



## FlyingBird

jcpjcp said:


> kendim yaptım.
> kendi yaptım.
> kendisi yaptı.
> kendi yaptı.


i don't get why in second sentences is correct to say both kendisi yaptı and kendi yaptı while in first the only correct is kendim yaptım?

What if i want to say '*we did it by ourself*' or '*they did it by theirself*'?

kendimiz yaptık or kendi yaptık?
Kendileri yaptılar or kendi yaptılar?


----------



## jcpjcp

*we did it by ourself - *(Biz) kendimiz yaptık.
*they did it by theirself* - (Onlar) kendileri yaptılar.

And why is *kendi yaptım* not correct ? I do not know why it is not correct but we never say so.


----------



## Rallino

> i don't get why in second sentences is correct to say both kendisi yaptı and kendi yaptı while in first the only correct is kendim yaptım?


Because the third person has two possible declensions:
_(ben) kendim, (sen) kendin, (o) kendi/kendisi, (biz) kendimiz, (siz) kendiniz, (onlar) kendileri_


> kendimiz yaptık or kendi yaptık?
> Kendileri yaptılar or kendi yaptılar?



Kendim yaptım
Kendin yaptın
Kendi / Kendisi yaptı
Kendimiz yaptık
Kendiniz yaptınız
Kendileri yaptılar


----------



## srhat

In fact, the root word is kendi here.  That's why third person singular should be kendisi, grammatically. But kendi is also OK as well although it is grammatically wrong.  

I think it is because when we say kendim kendin...  it does not sound clear whether the root is kendi or kend. If it is kend then third person singular would be kendi. If the root is kendi then 3rd singular will be kendisi

In everyday speech, both sound natural and grammatical to us, (kendim kendin kendisi) or (kendim kendin kendi). Due to the fact that both could be possible and sound grammatically correct, we use both forms interchangeably.


----------



## CocoG

If the root were _kend_, the third person plural form would be _kendleri_, which is completely wrong and non-existent, at least in modern Turkish spoken in Turkey. 

I don't know the reason behind this seemingly arbitrary choice, but both _kendi _and _kendisi _are well-established words and used pretty much interchangeably.


----------



## ancalimon

There is also another form.

Kendi başıma yaptım.
Kendi başına yaptın.
Kendi başına yaptı.
Kendi başımıza yaptık.
Kendi başınıza yaptınız.
Kendi başlarına yaptılar.


----------

